# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjojen 21, 21A, 21B, 22, 22A, 22B, 22M, 22X, 23, 23A, 23B, 77, 78 ja 82 kilpailutus

## kuukanko

Nyt otsikossa mainittujen linjojen seuraavan sopimuskauden kilpailutus on alkanut. Kilpailutettavat linjat ovat Paattisten suunnan linjoja.

Seuraava sopimuskausi on 27.9.2017 - 30.6.2024 + 3 vuoden optio.

Kalustona on 16 teliä, joista 8:n pitää olla uusia. Pisteytyksessä hinnasta saa 96 pistettä ja kalustopisteitä maksimissaan 4 niin, että jokaisesta 8:sta bussista, joita ei vaadita uusina, pisteitä saa seuraavasti:
uusi bussi (otettu käyttöön 2017) 0,5 p2016 tai sitä vanhempi Euro6: 0,3 pEEV 0,2 pEuro5 0,15 pEuro4 0,1 pilmastointi käytetyssä bussissa 0,1 p
Käytettävän kaluston maksimi-ikä on 15 vuotta.

Pöytälaatikkofirmoilla ei nyt ole asiaa kilpailuun, sillä osallistujilta vaaditaan vähintään miljoonan euron liikevaihtoa edelliseltä vahvistetulta tilikaudelta sekä vähintään A+-luottoluokitusta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

LS-Liikennelinjat Oy ajaa näitä jatkossa.

----------

